# Desparation



## cpeay (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 7, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## cpeay (Nov 7, 2012)

I like this one better


----------



## KenC (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes!!  I was going to comment that both hands needed to be in focus and then saw this.  The symmetry adds to the feeling, making him seem more "boxed-in."  Tonal range is also better, although I might darken the highlights a bit just on the bars.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

Do you know the guy in the cell or were you just visiting and found an interesting pair of hands?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 7, 2012)

I also was going to comment on the hand OOF and looking way too big in the OP, your second shot posted, excellent! I love the peek of his face in the BG also! Very well done.


----------



## cpeay (Nov 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Do you know the guy in the cell or were you just visiting and found an interesting pair of hands?


 Thats me inside the cell.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 7, 2012)

cpeay said:
			
		

> I like this one better



Nicely done Christian!


----------



## Okie Photo© (Nov 7, 2012)

I am an angles guy, so believe it or not, I like the 1st image better. #2 stands on its own don't get we wrong, and when my eyes finally picked up on the face I did get a bit of a chill. Nicely done.


----------



## Josefsteyn (Nov 7, 2012)

This tells a BIG story. Very well done. It gave me goosebumps when I saw it.


----------



## Studio7Four (Nov 7, 2012)

Okie Photo©;2762163 said:
			
		

> I am an angles guy, so believe it or not, I like the 1st image better. #2 stands on its own don't get we wrong, and when my eyes finally picked up on the face I did get a bit of a chill. Nicely done.



I too prefer the angled shot.  There are a few technical aspects on which I think the second may be better, such as the depth of focus encompassing both hands (though I think I'd prefer a tonal range in between these two - the highs of the second are too bright _for the subject_ IMO).  But compositionally I like that the first captures both the palm-side and the back of your hands, and the shadows pull my eyes down the arms and into the cell.  In the second I see what is basically one lit plane (your fingers and the bars) without getting pulled into the shot, into the cell (I can't see anything in the blackness of the cell on this monitor). 

I also like how the perspective in the first captures the contours of the knuckles on your right hand (camera left).  It helps show the tension in your hands, the clenching of the bars, better than the square-to-the-camera fingers of the second shot do.

Either way, both are very strong shots.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

cpeay said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know the guy in the cell or were you just visiting and found an interesting pair of hands?
> ...



Really? Did you set the timer for that shot? Very strong images though, I am a big fan of both.


----------



## bunny99123 (Nov 7, 2012)

I like the angled one, because it seems like a person is walking upon and finds someone in a jail.  Like they just realized he is there...some what forgotten.  Boxed in to feels like darkness,  and the angled shoot is darker to match the situation.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done. Strong concept, well executed. Both images have their strengths, I think. I too prefer the first one, but the two are not really comparable. They're both good stuff, though!


----------



## cpeay (Nov 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> cpeay said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...



I set the timer and jumped in the cell.  I also made sure there was no one around to lock me inside.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

The more I look at the second image, the creepier it gets


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 7, 2012)

cpeay said:
			
		

> Thats me inside the cell.



You Sir, have sexy hands.


----------



## Mauimaniacs (Nov 17, 2012)

I like the front view best. Good contrast . Very bold image.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 17, 2012)

NICE!
Both of them!!! I like the front view best too.


----------



## bunny99123 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cool! You can see your face in #2 if you get close to the monitor.  Just noticed it.


----------



## Flyhigh (Nov 17, 2012)

Okie Photo©;2762163 said:
			
		

> I am an angles guy, so believe it or not, I like the 1st image better. #2 stands on its own don't get we wrong, and when my eyes finally picked up on the face I did get a bit of a chill. Nicely done.



I agree.


----------



## Overread (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations your photo has been nominated for photo of the month http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ber-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread-2.html


----------

